# need thoughts on lighting fixture



## growingwonders (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.1000bulbs.com/High-Bay-Fluorescent-Power-Bay-Fixtures/31108/

I am looking at this fixture as a possible lighting source for a planted aquarium that is 48''X24''X24''.
If you notice, it states that the fixture gives up t0 the equivalent of 1000 watts of metal halide lighting. I placed a phone call to inquire about this, since the wattage of the T8 tubed used is not mentioned. The ballast is capable of overdriving 32watt T8 bulbs to give the equivalent 1000 watts of metal halide light. If I divide the wattage of the actual watts used by the bulbs by the number of gallons (120), I get 2.13333 watts/gal , but if I do the same with the 1000 watts of equivalent light, then I get a wopping 8.3333 watts/gal. I know that watts per gallon are not the most accurate reference, which is why I am seeking advice.
The bulbs I would use are 6,500 K Sylvania T8 and these put out 2700lumens per bulb.

I want to grow cabomba and Glossostigma elatinoides horizontally, as well as swords, madagascan lace plant, and lotus. I do plant on using a pressurized C02 system.

Thank you in advance for your thoughts and replies.


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2006)

This fixture may not have a clear lens cover included. It will need to be mounted above any splash zone. I overdrive one 32w T8 from a regular 40w T12 setup. The bulb and starter needs to be replaced every 8 months, but I got a deal on 6 zoo med bulbs at an auction for $15. 

I would rate the brightness equal to a T5 ho per watt. Thus 8 x 32w = 256w. 2.1wpg over your 120g. I use 4x65w of pc over a 75g which is 3 inches shorter than your 90. It has a polished german group reflector that does a decent job. I'm not sure how the white reflector in the High-Bay compares.

This light will light the tank, but I'm not sure how efficient it will be. It does not come with individual switches or fans. Hopefully some else with first hand use will give you better feedback.


----------



## growingwonders (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks Izzy,
It seems, from what the representative told me and I made no mention of what I wanted to use the fixture for, so I think he was honest, is that the fixture is equipted with the ballast designed to overdrive the 32 watt T8s and not exhaust the fixture. I hope some others can chime in on its potential also.


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

Considering it doesn't have individual reflectors, i wouldn't dare compare it to most T5HO fixtures. Further, without individual reflectors this is going to be horribly inefficient and you are going to need to replace these bulbs every 8-10 months if overdriven. at 8 bulbs, that is going to get spendy. You could get a T5HO fixture that isn't HUGE, has good reflectors, and less bulbs to replace. Further, data indicates that T5HO bulbs really only loose a small fraction of light after 2 years. Overdriven bulbs are going to expire quickly. After buying 8 bulbs for this, plus a hanging solution, you are going to have spent more than many more suitable options.


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2006)

The fixture is safe to operate. The bulbs burn hotter and cause the bulbs to degrade faster. Usually you can run bulbs for a year with the phosphors remaining in the correct spectrum for plants. Overdriving bulbs will cause the phosphors to change quicker. That is why I have to change mine every 9 months. You will spend $10 x 8 every nine months at minimum and the bulbs may not be warranted by the manufacturer.


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2006)

MedicTHREE has quicker fingers and an explanation that mirror what I was trying to say but didn't in my first post.


----------



## growingwonders (Feb 12, 2010)

I am gathering that this fixture is woefully inefficient for my purposes then. I am all about saving money by turning to industrial sources of lighting at 1/3 of the cost, but able to do the same job as pricey aqaurium marketed fixtures. Sometimes this requires adding better reflectors or changeing bulbs, but in this situation, I think I would do better with the metal halide fixtures.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## growingwonders (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.electricalmarketplace.co...escent-High-Bay-Lamps-Included-P1305C293.aspx

I can get 342 watts out of this one as a standard. Is this a good option for me? I did look at the metal halide options, but many of them require being wired into a 277 volt system and believe standard home outlets are only 120 volts. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## growingwonders (Feb 12, 2010)

I have decided that for the cost of the T5 fixture, I could get a 400 watt metal halide fixture that will give me more light per watt anyway, so I will be going with that option. I may even go with 2 250 watt fixtures for 500 watts.Thanks to all that replied.


----------

